# Who can prescribe acne treatments?



## staceb1990 (May 16, 2010)

He everybody. I'm going to my general care doctor tomorrow to consult her about my acne issues, and I was just wondering if regular doctors can prescribe acne medications, or do you have to go to a dermatologist?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 16, 2010)

They will most likely recommend you to see a dermatologist because a lot of medicines need to be watched under a dermagologist's care.


----------



## Junkie (May 16, 2010)

Yep ^^

Although, they CAN prescribe antibiotics if they think its infection-causing acne (pustules, cysts) - like tetracyclines.


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

You will likely be referred to a dermatologist.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 16, 2010)

That's the trouble, I'm about to two hours away from the closest dermatologist. So I figure I'll just try my luck at the doctors first. My acne is the painful stuff, the huge cysts. I'm thinking of trying birth control first because I've heard that can be a good acne supresser.


----------



## kpenn (May 16, 2010)

My family doctor tried me on several creams and birth control before referring me to a dematologist.  There is a lot that your family doctor can perscribe, but if you have cystic acne, they may prefer to refer you right away to a dermatologist so that you can thoroughly discuss all of the options.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 17, 2010)

Birth control is a great option, it really helped my acne in the long run (it takes a long time to see positive results 6-8 months)  It really helps prevent acne but the acne you have now need to be treated with some sort of cream or antibiotic.  I hope it all works out for you hun


----------



## staceb1990 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info everybody! I went to my appointment today and the doctor prescribed doxycyline, so I'll see how well that works.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

i'm on meds for acne that my dr perscribed... so i hope that your dr can try you out on something to save you such a long drive!


----------

